# New Malinois Pedigree - can you tell me anything?



## Chris1474 (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm just wondering if anyone can tell me if my puppy's pedigree is any good. I really don't care as I love him to death and I feel like he has already given me his complete trust and I've only had him for 2 days. Here are the pedigrees of both parents.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

I see no working line malinois or kennels in your dog's pedigree. Is this show lines? I have no familiarity with show linen mals. What was the breeder trying to produce in this litter? The breeder will know these lines, I am most familiar with ring and KNPV line malinois and see nothing familiar. As long as you enjoy your pup and he is healthy, I wouldn't worry about pedigree.


----------



## Chris1474 (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm not worried about the pedigree really, I was just curious to see if anyone could tell me anything about his pedigree. The breeder I got him from got the mother and father from a guy who never should have had a goldfish, much less a maligator. She bred them because she wanted to have puppies. She is a back yard breeder, but takes good care of her dogs and pups. I know it's best to just stay away from back yard breeders but I had a professional trainer (only trains GSD, Mals, and Dutch shepherds) go with me and he gave his approval on everything. He didn't look at the pedigree, just the pups and their parents. He also gave the volhard test if you know what that is. He's a great pup.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

There are some working line dogs in there duex pottois kennel and a valuereux dog on the moms side. Not super familiar with the other kennels though.


----------

